# Can you get a nice black from a silver to white breeding?



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

It is possible, but I wouldn't count on it. If you want a nice black with a smaller chance of fading I would look for some black parents from black lines.

You can suspect a blue from about the age of a couple of weeks, though you can't be certain. They often have some white hairs in between paw pads, sometimes flipping their ear over you can see the difference. Upon shaving their faces at 4 weeks their faces will appear more satin-like and not as true black. This becomes more apparent as they age. By the time they are 8 weeks you know who is blue and/or silver.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I would say no, silver fades, as does a blue and if that's what they are expecting from the litter then I would if any were "black" they would fade to some degree.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I hear that the best blacks come from two black parents that have either white or cream behind them but not silver or brown.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I know that in reds the silver causes fading I would think that would be the case in a black breesding as well .


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay, thanks for the replies. I guess if I get a puppy from one of these two breedings, it will be white. I was just wondering about the chance of a black puppy. The breeder has a black boy that they are showing now and he's so pretty and has tons of personality. After seeing him a few weeks ago, I was thinking black. 

For future reference, is there anyone in TX that produces really nice blacks? Silver seems to be the it color right now, here. There were two silvers for ever white or black at the show. They were very pretty, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd love to get the answers on this question as well. I'm really interested to see who breeds to what around here.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> For future reference, is there anyone in TX that produces really nice blacks? Silver seems to be the it color right now, here. There were two silvers for ever white or black at the show. They were very pretty, just not my cup of tea.


So many of the Blacks in TX have Kings Champagne Taste behind them and he is not known for producing dark blacks. Did you see my list of Black breeders? Have you talked to the Bar None folks?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Do you have a thread of just black breeders? I did see your thread about Standard breeders and favorited several of them. I know of Bar-none, I'll have to contact them. Did you get my PM a while back? (It was about the two breedings I'm looking at.)


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley, Bar-None is here so if you ever want me to go look at dogs for you I can contact her and see about meeting her.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Thankyou so much! I'll keep that in mind.


----------

